

Why Google Deserves More Respect Than Apple - danielrm26
http://www.danielmiessler.com/blog/why-google-more-respect-apple

======
mcphage
Two criticisms:

(1) Google is out to change the world, true, but none of these technologies
have actually come out as products, and it's not clear they will.

(2) Given how much of our future will be dependent on technology, technology
that is focused on making using it a pleasant experience _is_ important and
significant. If the future is humanity intertwined with technology that
neither knows nor cares how to help people use it, that sounds pretty
dystopian to me.

------
PeterWhittaker
tl;dr: Apple makes brilliant lifestyle tech, Google is out to change the world
(driverless cars, etc.). "I will laud Google but will use Apple tech to do
it."

